# What am I missing?



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

I have read in these post about Kimber, Wilson, Baer... several others .. and can only dream... You see I am from the Peoples repubilc of Mass and cant buy those pistols.. (Do I hear someone say "Why does Mass allow a Smith and not a Kimber???? Please dont get me started:smt076) I have a Smith 1911PD 5" and a Para P14-45 and absolutly love the 1911... Are the Kimbers (et. al.) so much better than the Smiths and Paras that I should consider moving to a different state? (My wife already thinks I am crazy.. moving to VT so I can own a Baer might make her cry.. but she would understand).. Come on "Sock it to me" (or did I just show my age??), tell me tall tales about your Wilson.. but remember this is a fun post.. well at least fun till you convince me to move to VT...:smt033.. BTW.. this question is at least half serious, dont be ashamed to take a break from giving me grief and give me a real first hand account.. Have fun


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Moving would add a huge tax on top of the price of that 1911. I don't think the $ to fun factor is there for ya Bro. It's a natural thing to want something just cause some idiot in the state capitol says you can't. Why do you think dope dealers do so well!:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The short answer is No Kimbers are not better than S&W's nor the other way around. Now a custom hand fitted pistol does feel a lot different and with a little practice you can get very accurate with one. I shot a fellows Night Hawk last Sunday and I swore the slide was on ball bearings. His ammo was also tuned to the gun and I have to say that's the finest shooting 1911 that I have ever shot. Don't ever pass up a chance to shoot one. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

These might make you leave the state. :mrgreen:

Rock River Limited Match, Nighthawk Predator II, Les Baer SRP, Springfield TGO1, Ed Brown Classic Custom, Wilson Super Grade



















I answer you're question, I don't think Kimber offers anything that Smith doesn't.


----------



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

If that dont make me want to stand up and salute!!! Great collection..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Personally, I'd take an S&W 1911 over a Kimber any day of the week. And there's no way in the world I'd move to another state just to own a different brand of 1911. 

Maybe a Glock...:mrgreen:


----------



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

Moving to another state is not really an option... Just a lot of frustration stemming from idiots making people control laws and advertising them as gun control laws... I know .. different post.. but the basic question is still the same, and I think you gmaske and baldy have said what I had hoped was true... tnx


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

If you want to move, move to TX, you will be able to buy anything you want.


----------

